# Exo Terra Nano Terrariums - Now even smaller!



## 9Red (May 30, 2008)

I know there was a thread on here a while ago about the new nano exo terras and how tiny and silly they were.

But I've just looked at the exo website and they're doing an even smaller one - an 8 inch cube!

I mean, what on earth could you keep in one? They'd probably be ok for baby tarantulas but other than that I don't know.

Exo Terra - Products : Natural Terrarium Nano


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Oooooooh idea. I've been wanting a little plant terrarium for my desk at work for a while. These'll do.

But yeah, sucks or animals, maybe a stick insect.


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

mantids i supose prehapse a rack for freshly morphed darts for a week or so:lol2:


----------



## RobM (Aug 27, 2009)

One of the pics looks like the bottom part has been filled with water


----------



## SilverSky (Oct 2, 2010)

these are ideal for loads of inverts, mantids especially, but only really suitable for baby phibs.
i'd probably be ok with putting my reed frogs in the slightly taller one though, as they are teeny weeny and hardly move. just as long as its more secure than the larger versions, they escaped a 30x30 exo


----------



## jme2049 (Jan 11, 2008)

I love how they call it a "ADVANCED REPTILE HABITAT"


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Is it weird that I awwww'ed outloud when I saw it?


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

manda88 said:


> Is it weird that I awwww'ed outloud when I saw it?


 No more than usual, darlin!:whistling2:


Yep, I'd only use them for inverts, I think. It does make me laugh that the hood is nearly bigger than the tank!


----------



## MaMExotics (Dec 4, 2010)

would this be ok for one dart frog? the 8x8x12?


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

MaMExotics said:


> would this be ok for one dart frog? the 8x8x12?


no not in the slightest even a baby thumbnail would need more space than that!darts are very active for there size and need a fairly substantial amount of space for there size about 10 gallons being the min for 1 or 2

these nanos should come with a huge sign saying "NOT FOR REPTILES PHIBS OR SNAKES!!!" as the amount of people are asking is unbelievable how any1 could put any vertebrate in a tank that small or even consider it is beond me....


----------



## Soulwax (Jan 6, 2009)

Can you get tiny frogs or stuff? I'd think mainly bugs really.


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

Soulwax said:


> Can you get tiny frogs or stuff? I'd think mainly bugs really.


i cant think of any reptile or anphibian readily available that could *happily* and* comfortably *live in those nano terrariums its sick they make tanks that small i dont keep inverts but i think they have been designed with those in mind


----------



## Soulwax (Jan 6, 2009)

sambridge15 said:


> i cant think of any reptile or anphibian readily available that could *happily* and* comfortably *live in those nano terrariums its sick they make tanks that small i dont keep inverts but i think they have been designed with those in mind


What if someone discovered the rare midget frog that was only 3mm from head to tail that feeds only on cheese?


----------



## Exocoetidae (Jan 26, 2011)

I can only really see it as a desktop mantid tank for my office. They do look nice though.


----------



## salad dodger (Feb 13, 2007)

Soulwax said:


> What if someone discovered the rare midget frog that was only 3mm from head to tail that feeds only on cheese?


 nah , we keep these & they need loads of space and are also extremely territorial
they need about an acre of space per frog & are eating emmental like theres no tomorrow :lol2:


----------



## dave jenks (Dec 28, 2009)

www.mypetbabycricket.com


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

Soulwax said:


> What if someone discovered the rare midget frog that was only 3mm from head to tail that feeds only on cheese?


Microhyla nepenthicola gros to about a cm i guess tat could go in that viv if it was that important to fill :lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Would make a nice home for Jimmy the cricket...:whistling2:


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

fab for smaller spiders


----------

